# Theatre Apps For iPad



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. The school I attend recently bought a new iPad. We are looking for some good apps to download that would be helpful for all! Also does anyone know of a good theatre and stage management software for Mac? We are looking for preferably FREE or Low Coast Apps and Software such as theatre utilities, controllers, etc.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Check the wiki, there's an article that has a bunch of apps. (Edit: there's the page)
http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/?title=iPhone-iPodTouch-iPad-Apps-for-Theatre

There's also this thread
http://www.controlbooth.com/index.php?threads/MAC-Os-Apps-for-Theater.35220/
Via tapatalk


----------

